# Chimney cowls



## Beefs (22 Sep 2009)

Hi,
I wanted to enquire about chimney cowls. I appreciate there have been previous threads on this but I couldn't find anything that solved my problem.
I have an open fire but there's a draft coming down the chimney when not in use. We want to use the fireplace but stop the draft when not in use and also prevent birds and rain/hailstones getting in.  Is there one cowl that would solve all these problems and where would I get one? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Peter C (24 Sep 2009)

Something like this ? www.chimneyclosure.com


----------



## Sconhome (24 Sep 2009)

Peter C said:


> Something like this ? [broken link removed]



What a great, simple idea? Innovation.


----------



## niceoneted (25 Sep 2009)

Great idea. Did anyone get one of these? How much do they cost? 
Only concern is I would be worried that the chain would loose it's strength over time due to heat of fire and thus break.


----------



## Peter C (25 Sep 2009)

I understand they are €375.00 supplied and fitted, they recommend a service every 3 years to check the spring and the chain, it depends on how many times they are opened & closed that decides if parts need to be replaced, I understand the service incl. parts is under €100.00. We are not in any way linked to the company just think its a good idea.


----------



## Corner (25 Sep 2009)

Hi all, don't know how practical this is but if it was a new build we were talking about here, would it be possible to install a damper to shut off the chimney when not in use? I'm at the planning stage and want to have an open fire but am aware of the energy sapper it is!


----------



## pnh (20 Apr 2010)

My other half was at ideal Homes in RDS last weekend and came home with a leaflet from a crowd called http://chimneydraughtstop.ie/.
Reminds me of the damper system that u would find on older fireplaces.Anyone on here have one installed? Does it work?
Have not come across it before.There is a demo video on website which is not great.

I have no connection with these people-just looking for a good solution to sealing an occcasionally used fireplace.


----------



## fandango1 (20 Apr 2010)

Peter C said:


> Something like this ? [broken link removed]


 
Got one of these a couple of years ago from a hardware store in Headford. Don't think it cost anywhere near €375. Seem to recall it was a little over €100 - might be reflected in the fact that the 'hat' part (for want of a better description) blew off during a particularly windy day. 

When it was in one piece it certainly did the trick and it was very easy to fit. 

Must get around to reattaching the top again.


----------

